# UMIK-1 gain loss problem



## draki (Dec 14, 2012)

UMIK-1 suddenly shows very lowered noise floor: in quiet room, previously about -45 dB, now shows -75 Db or so, about 30 dB off. And it shows in the measurements (REW, also Holm), all are rejected as "low level" .

The unit does react - the record meters "jump" - but the overall level is 30 dB down.
Cables/connections - checked.

Anybody with similar experience?

Thanks
Draki


----------



## ermesy (Jun 11, 2013)

If you haven't done so already it might need calibrating. REW Help explains how to do so.


----------

